# Unterschied CMG4GX3M2A1600C7 und CMG4GX3M2B1600C7?



## labernet (18. Juni 2010)

Wie im Titel schon angesprochen, worin liegt der Unterschied zwischen den Modulen CMG4GX3M2A1600C7 und CMG4GX3M2B1600C7?http://www.pcgameshardware.de/preisvergleich/a467164.html

Ich lese beim pcgh Preisvergleich, dass die "B" module AMD's Black Edition Memory Profile haben/unterstützen, ist das bei den "A"-Modulen auch der Fall oder kann ich da auch zugreifen, als RAM für das Crosshair 4 Formula?


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (19. Juni 2010)

CMG4GX3M2B1600C7 = AMD optimierte Subtiming Speicher für AMD Speichercontroller (AMD CPU).
CMG4GX3M2A1600C7 = Intel optimierte Subtiming Speicher für Intel Speichercontroller (Intel CPU).

Entsprechend hat Intel Speicher (XMP) definitiv kein BEMP, dazu kommt das er nicht auf AMD Kompatibilität getestet wird.

Aus Erfahrung kann ich sagen das es oft nicht betreibbar ist da die Subtimings nicht sauber übereinstimmen (was der Controller der CPU und was der Speicher selbst gut kann). Deshalb ist es Kopfschmerzfreier den passenden Speicher gleich zu wählen, bei falschem Speicher gibt es auch keinen Support bei den Settings seitens Corsair - da die Speicher auch dafür nicht vorgesehen sind und wir hier keine Richtwerte haben 

Du kannst es aber freilich testen wenn Du es möchtest, nur von mir vorab halt die von dir gewünschte Klarstellung was und wo dort der Unterschied liegt, natürlich kannst Du bei Fragen jederzeit uns kontaktieren, hier oder auf Corsair.com etc. wir helfen natürlich gerne weiter


----------



## labernet (19. Juni 2010)

hmm Danke für die Klarstellung, werd mich doch nach der Suche nach nem anderen Onlineshop machen, wo ich meine gesamte restliche Hardware kaufen kann :/


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (20. Juni 2010)

Nichts zu danken - immer gerne


----------



## rabensang (1. August 2010)

Hi ELPR1NC1PAL

Warum verfügen die CMG4GX3M2B1600C8 nicht über ein BEMP Profil?


Grüße


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (1. August 2010)

Wie darf ich die Frage verstehen?

BEMP ist keine Verpflichtung bei Speichern. Es wird dann Angeboten wenn Speicher hierzu sinniger wiese kompatibel sind und in der Preis und Abnahmeklasse die Kosten rechtfertigen.

Der C8er ist schon etwas älter und ist meines Wissens nach vor der Einführung von BEMP entwickelt und selektiert worden 

Es gibt neue Speicher die diese Features natürlich bieten.


----------



## rabensang (1. August 2010)

Super ist geklärt, danke

Du hast die Frage richtig verstanden.

Ich hab mich nur gewundert, warum ich mit Overdrive nix anstellen konnte....


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (2. August 2010)

P.S. Overdrive ist ja ganz nett, aber bei 1600MHz macht es mehr sinn alles manuell zu machen, da es sehr oft nicht vernünftig klappt. Nette Idee wie gesagt und auch gut für die Zukunft wenn man mal bessere Ramcontroller verbaut in den AMD CPU's, aber momentan ist Overdrive eher ein Beiwerk, denn manuell bekommt man immer noch alles am besten eingestellt


----------



## rabensang (2. August 2010)

Jo, is schon klar, dass Overdrive nur eine unnötige Spielerei ist, aber ich wollte für einen Artikel das BEMP-Prinzip erläutern. 
Das hab ich aber verworfen. 

Naja, so schlecht ist der IMC in den aktuellen X6 Prozessoren gar nicht.Aktuell ist sogar DDR3-2000 und höher drin.

Habt ihr ja selbst bewiesen

MFG


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (4. August 2010)

right now


----------

